# Pricing



## Jarrard (Sep 7, 2015)

Just curious how to list pricing on my website. I have been shooting and building a gallery for my website. I have several people inquiring about how much I charge and wanting pictures done. I am ready to take the next step. With that said, I know how much time goes into preparing for a shoot, shooting the session, and post-processing. The original plan for pricing makes no sense now. I am going to and have been using shootproof, and now I just need to decide on these prices. HELP! Any advice on what others charge- keeping in mind that I am new. (But I am confident that I have canvas-worthy images at all shoots I have been doing now.)


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 8, 2015)

To clarify for those who might respond, are you asking
1) how you should set up your website to show pricing to prospective clients ... or
2) what price(s) you should charge for your work?

If it is the second, there are literally 100's of these threads in photography forums over the internet
A quick search on THIS forum reveals 40 threads asking for similar information
You will not hear anything new by starting another one.
Briefly, no one can tell you without a WHOLE LOT of information
Again, a look through similar threads will quickly outline what factors might influence your pricing


----------



## Designer (Sep 8, 2015)

Jarrard said:


> HELP! Any advice on what others charge- keeping in mind that I am new.


It shouldn't matter if you are new, if you're a professional, then charge like one.  

Why not visit other photographer's websites that list their prices, and charge what they charge?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 8, 2015)

It should matter that he is new, what experience or skills does he have, how long has he been shooting, what is he shooting? Asking a simple question on a forum about "how much should I charge"  without information, samples of the work, no one can even begin to offer a suggestion.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

I am waiting for a biiiiiiig, long cut-and-paste post on calculating one's cost of doing business, asking if he has insurance, some tax and licensing issues, at least a couple of patronizing rhetorical questions, and then a nice summary with at least two admonitions and one warning, and all of that being proffered as "_an answer to the OP's question_".


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2015)

You can try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for info. on pricing and other business resources for photographers. I think it takes doing some homework and learning what's involved in doing work in photography. 

I don't know that there's a cut and dried answer; depends on what you're doing and where you live; your work being competitive with other professional working photographers or studios in your area.


----------

